# Time to Conceive for First Pregnancy over 35?



## RamboKitten

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here, but it seems like a friendly group. For various reasons, we're waiting until I'm 35 in a few years to start trying for our first! So excited! I know there's that common misconception out there that it becomes harder (Especially for having you first!) , but just wondering for those of you that had your first after 35, how many months or years it took to get that BFP? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vermeil

Dang it on my phone and clicked on 2+ years by mistake, thats an outright lie! Took us 7 months, i was 37. Hope i didnt mess up the poll :(


----------



## Barbi

RamboKitten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, but it seems like a friendly group. For various reasons, we're waiting until I'm 35 in a few years to start trying for our first! So excited! I know there's that common misconception out there that it becomes harder (Especially for having you first!) , but just wondering for those of you that had your first after 35, how many months or years it took to get that BFP? Thanks so much in advance!

Hi RamboKitten,

I am 37 and experiencing my first pregnancy ever. She is due in September and it took us four months to conceive her. I was on depo injection for a few years before. I stopped the injections in May last year and got my first period after stopping injection within six months and then pregnant within four months after that. Good luck trying, don't let anyone tell you it's too hard.


----------



## RamboKitten

Thanks to those that have replied so far! So helpful!


----------



## J22

Hi RamboKitten.....(I've clicked on your poll). I'm 39, conceived at 38 with baby number 1 in my 5th or 6th cycle of trying. 
Good luck ttc! xxx


----------



## nobump

Not conceived yet. Been trying for over 4 years. Now 38. Hope you conceive quickly when you start. But please be realistic not everyone finds it easy.


----------



## Seity

I only had sex once the whole month and got pregnant. I was 36. Had only just started trying for the first time ever.
Had sex just once in two months, charting and trying to avoid, still got pregnant. I was 39. 
Apparently, I'm super fertile because I only need to have sex once to get pregnant.


----------



## PurpleIvy44

It totally depends on the woman, I conceived our first try but it was a chemical pregnancy and then I got pregnant again on our third try and I'm due in 10 weeks. I turned 36 a few weeks after my BFP and this is my first pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## phrumkidost

It took us over a year and lots and lots of extra effort (a summary in my siggy). I'm just so grateful it's happened at all!


----------



## La Bergere

I'm 35, 36 in June. it took us 9 months to get pregnant. First few months were not trying, nor preventing, the next 6 months were actively trying (OPK's, temping etc)

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Pers

I have been ntnp for 20 years. I have PCOS and wasn't ovulating on my own though. I put 1 year as my poll response since it was a bit over a year since we moved into really trying with doctors, before that there were a couple of years where we tried supplements and diet changes to avoid going the medical route. Odds definitely go down as we age but it isn't impossible!


----------



## Barbi

Pers said:


> I have been ntnp for 20 years. I have PCOS and wasn't ovulating on my own though. I put 1 year as my poll response since it was a bit over a year since we moved into really trying with doctors, before that there were a couple of years where we tried supplements and diet changes to avoid going the medical route. Odds definitely go down as we age but it isn't impossible!

Hi Pers

Obviously at some point it must have worked all that effort, because your status says you are pregnant. How far along are you? And congratulations of course, welcome to the expectant mothers club.


----------



## _Vicky_

I know I am not pregnant now but like to come here and chip in occasionally. I was 36 and conceived my now thee year old twin boys in the first month of trying - didnt even get as far as working out ovulation. So age is NOT a barrier at all!!

H&H nine months to you all xxx


----------



## Pers

I am 8 weeks currently. This is my third pregnancy, the first two ended in miscarriage. I started progesterone with this pregnancy so hoping that is all we need to have a healthy little one!


----------



## mummyto4boys

I read it wrong! This is my 5th baby and 1st baby over age of 35. This is the longest it has taken me. My 1st and 2nd I fell the 1st month of trying. 3rd took 6 months, 4th 9 months and this time it would be 12 months if I had not just found out I am pregnant!


----------



## MrsJP

2nd month off the pill, 1st month really trying and I had just turned 36. So you never can tell! But I was temping, charting, used an OPK and did the SMEP so all that must have tipped the odds in our favor.


----------



## AuroreDupin

It only took us 2 cycles for me to get pregnant the first time, but I had a mc. Then it took 6 weeks to recover, and another 4 cycles for another pregnancy. (However, I was pretty sick during the 3rd cycle, so there was not much BD action!) Hopefully the second time's a charm.

I didn't answer the poll because I wasn't sure if the mc should count.


----------



## Driving280

1 mo at 36 and just got a BFp on second cycle. 40 now


----------



## Storm1jet2

4th Cycle with DD at 35 was 36 when she was born, 2nd cycle this time with number 2 at 37, will be 38 when this one is born.

The thing is you can't predict what will happen for you, some people find it easy others have a long and difficult journey and you won't know til you start to try..


----------



## septbride

I was 36 when we started TTC #1 and it took us 14 months, with Clomid treatments, two failed IVF cycles, and a lot of heartache along the way. I ended up conceiving naturally after all that. We were not prepared for how difficult it would be...I'm now 38 and would like to have a second. I'd suggest getting FSH/AMH levels checked so you have a sense of how long TTC might take you. Good luck!


----------



## daizee

after a loss at 14 weeks last November we conceived on our 2nd month of actually trying this time. first month of using ov sticks . im 42 and have both been natural conceptions.

being a little older only means you may have difficulty but so do younger mums so please don't waste any time worrying on your age 

my pregnancy has been pretty much hassle free a little nausea in 1st tri a bit of annoying itching in 2nd. but I feel fabulous and im loving it


----------



## Natnee

It took just one BD (at the right time as we weren't trying!) this month and got BFP the other day, I'm 37, 38 in March. It was same for my daughter, 1st cycle! I was 33 then so a little younger but I still think I must be super fertile!


----------



## Pankers75

Took us 3 years, clomid didn't work for us, was just about to head down the IVF route and we conceived naturally. First pregnancy, I'm 37, DH is 41. I'm 7+4 weeks.


----------



## J22

Pankers75 said:


> Took us 3 years, clomid didn't work for us, was just about to head down the IVF route and we conceived naturally. First pregnancy, I'm 37, DH is 41. I'm 7+4 weeks.

Just wanted to congratulate you Pankers75! Wishing you a great pregnancy xx :flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

daizee said:


> ...being a little older only means you may have difficulty but so do younger mums so please don't waste any time worrying on your age ...

:thumbup: well said!

Just enjoy the process and try not to stress. The average length of time to conceive for healthy couples is within a year. 

For me I started trying at age 36 and fell pregnant on the 4th cycle. I miscarried at 8.5 weeks... took a few months off then started up again and fell pregnant on the 3rd cycle. (She is now 2 yrs old). :thumbup: 

Best not to focus on the negative because it can drive you mad. Just stay positive and patient. I really don't feel age comes into play until you are closer to 40 and even then some women have NO problems.


----------



## Dubibump

RamboKitten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, but it seems like a friendly group. For various reasons, we're waiting until I'm 35 in a few years to start trying for our first! So excited! I know there's that common misconception out there that it becomes harder (Especially for having you first!) , but just wondering for those of you that had your first after 35, how many months or years it took to get that BFP? Thanks so much in advance!

Took us the first month we tried, then i miscarried a 7.5wks. Then we started trying again, and bam...first month we tired, and now I'm 20wks with everything running smoothly so far! 
good luck!


----------



## Dubibump

Dubibump said:


> RamboKitten said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, but it seems like a friendly group. For various reasons, we're waiting until I'm 35 in a few years to start trying for our first! So excited! I know there's that common misconception out there that it becomes harder (Especially for having you first!) , but just wondering for those of you that had your first after 35, how many months or years it took to get that BFP? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Took us the first month we tried, then i miscarried a 7.5wks. Then we started trying again, and bam...first month we tired, and now I'm 20wks with everything running smoothly so far!
> good luck!Click to expand...

Sorry, should say I'm 38 OH is 27


----------



## KJM2

I voted 2 year + as it took us 2 1/2 years to conceive the first time but I've just found out iam pregnant again after about 4 months I'm 37 in november

Should say we were about to start ivf when trying for our first, then i got pregnant the month before we were due to start


----------



## Ravelyn

I am now 39 (40 in January) and just conceived our 2nd in about 6 months. Our 1st child was conceived within 1 month when I was 34 (35 in January).

Relax and it will happen :)

Best of luck to you :)


----------

